# [SOLVED] Norton Technician Toolkit



## PCJunkieDoug

Has anyone ever heard of Norton Technician Toolkit? I just started a new job and that is one of the programs they use. I would like to get an idea of what im working with before I have to dive in and start blind. Problem is I have yet to find anything on it through google or other engines. I checked symantec website, and still nothing. I did not want to ask my employer questions when im new. If anyone has heard of it before please let me know, or possible if there are any similar programs i can get an idea from... Thanks in advance....


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

I found info on it:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...cian+Toolkit&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

BG


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

I work for Staples EasyTech and we use the NTT for all our computer repairs as an initial test and in some cases to actually repair the computer.

Its an easy to use program that runs off of the flash drive. It allows you to scan the computer, print a report which also gives recommendations to optimize computer performance and also cleans minor issues.

After the scan it allows you to clean up the registry, the disk, defrag, etc.

Its virus scan how ever is not the best. I use a few unsanctioned (by staples) programs to remove viruses if ever needed.


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

thanks for that...ya i have been trained on it since my last post. My new job that i was talking about is Staples Easy Tech. I have only been there for little over a month, but all is going well so far. What city.state you work in?


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Im in Eastern PA just outsdie of philadelphia. hows staples goin for you?


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

its good, but our store has got bad tech sales...I think im helping things out though! i'm in SW PA near pittsburgh.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Oh yeah i know what you mean... our sales manager has been on our cases lately. Rumor is that we're getting switched to Best Tech in the next few months.


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

name change coming to your store only???


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

oh no its not just a name change. Best Tech means we have a seperate section of the store just for EasyTech kinda like the Copy Center. We'll have a full computer repair bench rather than just a little piece of customer service.


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

well that sounds great, my store is not very advanced. First off we're very small and located right next to a Best Buy, down the street from office max and office depot as well. We only have four easy tech's staffed including myself, and since i am the newest I get to be the ***** and work register some of my days. I am really getting angry at them for that and they wont allow me to work on any of the PC's. Im assuming because i am new and untrained, but i have been building computers by myself since i was like 12. Anyway sorry for venting, Im FRUSTRATED with them.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

thats fine .

When i first started out they did the same with me. I worked the cash register a few times but when I started showing some bigger sales they gave me more responsibility. Now I work on the computers on the weekends when our weekday tech is out. Just hang in there it gets better


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Well, here is to hoping...My schedule this week has 6 hrs easy tech and 23 front end. We did just lose our CSL and another is out on jury duty...maybe that explains it. Our store needs to get better in sales so i dont know why they wont give me more time soon.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Yeah i know what you mean. My sales have been lacking but im not too worried about it right now. I was "promoted" to #2 tech, which basically means if the #1 guy isnt in.. im the oneworking on the computers. I haven't been on the floor as much.


----------



## kermit1962

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Both of you are lucky.... I'm the only "Easy Tech" able to work on the computers and they still have me on the register.... and I haven't been there for 30 days yet.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

yeah it is nice working behind the tech bench. you dont really have to worry as much about boosting the market basket. They do still expect you to sell ET services however.


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

ya, i agree...our managers still expect us to beef up our market basket. We suck as far as hour sales go...especially the esp's. our penetration rate is on average is 4% and we have $40 in tech sales as of today around 3pm.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Hey Guys and Girls,

Im an Easy Tech out here in Huntington Beach, CA and I feel all of your pains. For the first couple of months I was the gofer and never got to do much behind the bench. Then we lost our main tech, so it was just me and my boss. He never let me do much of the hard stuff, and as a result my sales numbers weren't the best so they sent me on the floor.

Then we got a hot shot tech who thought she was all that, they cut my hours to 4hrs PER WEEK thru the summer, i think they intended for me to quit, but I hung in there. A few months later the hot shot left and then my manager *sales manager* got rotated to another store and the current sales manager doesn't know anything about tech, so im left doing it all.

Ironically enough, they still want me to sell on the floor, which I suck at, but I can kick butt at ET sales. Why they made ET a part of BM I have no idea, we would do so much better if they gave us our own dept and let us do our thing.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

BTW, my old boss told me how to get a copy of it for home use, but i just called it up and it says it has expired. Ive long since forgotten how to get it again, anyone know how to do that?


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

I had a similar situation, our sales manager just rotated to a new store so its only me and a guy ahead of me doing tech work. My sales have definitely gone up since i started working with the computers. Idk why it just works. The free tune ups and what not definitely bring more customers in.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

norton technician tool kit is basically norton system works if im not mistaken. windoctor, exress clean, disk diagnose etc.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Ya, my sales number are still down. I just wish they split us into ET and BM and left us alone


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

ya your right, they just put a fancy label on it for techs i guess. I am still the low man on the todem pole, but am slowly geting to do more work. Gives me more time on floor, and sales have def. improved. I have over a $250 market basket this month, and 700+ of ET sales. PSP not very good though.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Where are you located? Here in OC we can't get those kind of numbers if we paid everyone to buy something


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

SW Pennsylvania...it was a good week numbers not usually that good.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

I guess...like I said, we never get numbers like that, even if we try really really hard


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

you mean you dont get numbers like that or your store doesnt get numbers like that. The 250 MB sales for me i think was just by chance...I had 2 big sales a few days apart which inflated the numbers a bit. The easy tech sales though are right around average for me. We have 3 other techs and our sales total are about 2500-4000 per month. what your numbers like?


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

We got about 3 to 5 percent EPP pentration rate and we are lucky if we get above 750 for ET for the week. Like I said, its pretty grim.

Me personally, I usually bring in the 750 in tech if its a good week, and get about 150 or so per week in EPPs.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Our ET numbers this past week were around 3000. Our big selling time is mostly the weekends. I sit up at the ET counter and as people bring their computers in for what ever services.. i put them into the database and start working right away. I try n flip about 3 or 4 computers at a time. This one guy brought his computer in for a Free Tune up. I finished his computer in about 45 minutes and called him back in. When he returned he purchased memory and memory install. I think it comes down to the quality of service and how you talk to people.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Where are you located? What state? Thats really good CS, you must either have a lot of techs, rich customers, or not much business.


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Well Im at a Staples in South East PA. 
Im one of two techs. I work nights and weekends and the other guy works weekdays. During the weekend I pretty much work on the computers and as customers bring in their computers for service I start working on them immediatly. Sometimes i finish a Tune up or software install before they even leave the store. I love working the weekends for that reason. Rather than it being a 2-3 day service.. ill make it a "ill fix it up while you shop" type deal. It works out because you can flip the computers, please customers, and at the same time boost your numbers.


----------



## PCJunkieDoug

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

it is impossible to finish a tune up in 45 minutes... doing the ntt scan twice like required, doing the defrag, cleanup, windoc, and physically cleaning the pc. takes at least a few hours???? unless im missing something.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Ya, I agree with PCJunkie, how is that even possible? The scan alone for one run thru at minimum takes 30 minutes, often a lot longer due to PC specs. Even if you Defrag as you scan *which slows both down* how do you get it done in 45 minutes. There is a reason we have 48 hr turnaround.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Hi Guys/Gals:

This has gotten really off topic, how taking to you all PMing each other?

BG


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Well, im still curious as to how to get an updated version of NTT. Anyone know. I used to know the website but long since forgot it


----------



## Zaephyr

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

As far as I know, it's still www.norton.com/easytech. Check [email protected] for the current login/password or you may be able to create an account but an administrator has to approve it. Otherwise you can always just update a copy at work (like we're supposed to keep updated anyways) and put one of the updated copies onto your own drive and then just update at home. I can't recommend doing that as I don't know what corporate policy is, but it's possible.

As for sales numbers, I'm the Master Technician for a C-Class store in Montana of all places and I pull $1,100 in ET sales and $400-500 in ESPs every week and my market basket is around $200. We're one of the stores getting ready to get hit with a remodel so we'll have a full size tech bench again but right now we need about $1,500 in ET and 7% ESP Pen. Come remodel time it's going up to $2,000 in ET and 8%. I find that just reassuring the customer in your abilities and being confident helps your numbers a lot. Also, remembering to do things such as call backs and what not help as well. Promising work you're not sure you can do is a huge way to sour customers away. Another thing you may try; if you're not in an area that has Mobile Techs (more densely populated areas), see what you can do about becoming a master technician store. It allows you to do OnSite jobs as well and those really help ET Numbers. Once you become an MT store, talk to your Ops manager or GM about setting up a display at the front of the store and having the master tech introduce himself to customers and help bring in awareness of the ET program and knowledge we bring. My store is two buildings away from a large Best Buy, but we have a lot of customers that come to us because of the lack of individual care that we at Staples bring.

As for NTT, good luck getting a copy outside of work, but check [email protected] It has links to where we can get what I believe are personal copies


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Does anyone know what the name of the system we use to check computers in and out is? I would really love to know in case I ever start my own business, a good management system is a must


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Well The one we have currently Im not exactly sure what it is called other than Easy Tech Intake Form.

My store has been chosen to test out a new version of the Intake Process as well as a new Version of the Easy Tech Toolbox. Im heading into work in about 15 minutes to try it out. Ill let you guys know how it is.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

ya do let us know. I would be really curious to find out anything new coming down the pike.


----------



## Zaephyr

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

I'm not sure what we use as our intake form, but it's a pretty simple database sorted by store number so it wouldn't surprise me if it was just an internally created program.

As for NTT, I looked into this a little further. The website I mentioned above is a great site once you're accepted (need your Employee ID, store number, etc) you can watch these short, two minute videos and take a training session that consists of about five multiple choice questions. For each one that you complete successfully you are given a NFR code (Not For Resale) for a Norton product of your choosing. Norton Utilities (formerly Norton Systemworks) is the beefed up equivalent of NTT. You can also grab things like N360 with these codes.

One word of caution to anyone using Norton Utilities in general though - the registry defrag tool that comes with NU can brick a computer running Windows 7 (Professional was the one that it happened to me on) so don't run that one on your main system ;-)


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Alright well no word on that new ET Toolbox yet, the MAP letter I read said it was due in on 4/20 but I did not see it.


----------



## parttimetechie

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

Keep us posted please!


----------



## samk123

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*

so the new EasyTech Toolbox isn't anything special. It is simply a one click solution. You click the button.. it runs the whole tune up for ya. Thanks alot Staples..


----------



## Zaephyr

*Re: Norton Technician Toolkit*



samk123 said:


> so the new EasyTech Toolbox isn't anything special. It is simply a one click solution. You click the button.. it runs the whole tune up for ya. Thanks alot Staples..


I haven't heard of this yet lol. I'm gonna have to look at the MAP for this...


----------

